# Severe neck pain at 39 weeks



## MissT (formally MissTurneriffic)

Hi there, I also posted this in the ask a midwife section as wasn't sure where was best.

I am 38+5 and I'm now on day 2 of severe neck pain (I originally thought I slept on it funny on Sunday night) and it hurt so much yesterday that when I tried to move my neck either way (up,down or either side) a wave of nausea would come. I also had a splitting headache with it and a sore throat. I have not taken any painkillers during this pregnancy but needed paracetamol all day so had to take it for the pain.

I thought it would start getting easier today but I have barely slept and have found it near possible to get up for my regular loo breaks during the night. I am in so much pain!!

Is this a pregnancy symptom? Or a sign of me starting labour? Or am I just incredibly unlucky to have damaged /crooked my neck at this late stage of pregnancy at the worst time of year going

I just feel rotten. I can't drive and the sickness has made me lose my appetite! 

Hope someone can help me. My midwife is impossible to get hold of and I don't want to ring triage unless I really have to. 

Sarah
X


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I can't tell you if this is a common pregnancy symptom, but I can tell you from towards the end of the pregnancy with my little boy til about 6-9 months after he was born I was plagued with things like this.
I had accupuncture from one of the midwives who had trained as a special interest during the last few weeks of pregnancy.
My neck would be welded in one position, severe agony to move. I was putting it down to not being able to turn over in bed and having to lay in one position too long without the exact right height pillows.

After the birth I also had carpal tunnel syndrome, my knee went too far back all the time and hurt like   ,
I had a frozen elbow for 3 weeks where I could not wash my hair or hang a bag over my shoulder - it was fixed in one position, so so painful, severe pain in my ribs so that I could not breathe or move in bed properly, De Quervain syndrome - basically a very painful thumb and wrist making it difficult to care for the baby ......... it went on and on including the fixed neck problem/pain.

I was at the doctors a lot (for me) and they just said it was the relaxin hormone causing all my tendons and ligaments to become lax and causing me to have so many injuries.

Paracetamol, massage and warmth is really all you can do. If the pain is unbearable then speak to the doctor about co-codamol, but ideally you do not want to be taking anything that might make the baby sleepy.

Non steroidal anti inflammatories such as ibprofen or diclofenac are contraindicated until after the birth because of the risk of bleeding and also closing the duct in the baby's heart too soon.

If you are worried then speak to the doctor to get a proper diagnosis.

The good news is that I am pregnant again at the moment - 37 weeks and so far no aches and pains........


----------



## MissT (formally MissTurneriffic)

Thank you Holly for your reply - sorry it took so long for me to acknowledge (i stayed at my parents to be looked after over Xmas)

I did go to the doctor and he just said: warm compress, regular min neck movements to keep it active and paracetamol or dihydracodeine tablets. the painkillers def took most of the pain away but gutted to have to take them as haven't had any pain relief during my pregnancy so far.

Its now day 4 of neck pain and i'm no longer crying with it lol.... still aches though. What bad luck to have got this in my final week of pregnancy.. I couldn't imagine going into labour with the pain!!

Thanks again for your reply ... merry Christmas xxx


----------

